# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Bu Mahrem GÖrÖşmeler

## atoybil

BU MAHREM GüRüşMELER,NEYİN NESİ??? 

BU MİLLETİN, BUNLARI BİLME HAKKI YOKMU?

Hilmi üZKüK ve TAYYİB ERDOĞANIN Mahrem görüşmeleri!!!

Bundan öncede bu hadise bazı basın organlarında çıkmıştı. Ve bizde sitemizde yayınladık!!!

Konusu ise!! 

TAYYİBİN ğABDğ dayatmalı mahrem görüşme TALEBİYDİ..

Kiminle Hilmi üZKüK ile..

Görüşmeyi talep eden kim? TAYYİB EREDĞAN,

Kimden talep etmiş?

Kendi ülkesinin genel kurmay başkanı ile görüşmeyi.ABD.dışişleri başkan yardımcısından!!! Hamli..

Bu ABDğli Genelkurmay başkanına ne söylemiş olabilir???

ACABA kulağını mı çekti?

Mr. üZKüK LUTFEN USLU OLMU DEDİ!!!

Sevgili okurlar sizce bu akıl ve izanla bağdaşır bir

Bu görüşmenin sonuçları hiçbir şekilde basın ve yayın organlarına yansımadı..

Fakat görüşmenin etkili olup olmadığı AKPğnin uygulamalarında ve GENELKURMAY BAşKANININ sessiz kalışından, sonuçları tahmin etmek için falcı başı olmaya gerek kalmamıştır..

AKPğnin Vatana ihanet denecek şekilde uygulamalarına, GNK. BAşKANINDAN hiçbir şekilde buna müsaade edilmez. Yapılmak istenen vatana ihanet veya ihanetle eşdeğerdir denmediği gibi. İma yollu sesde çıkmadı!!!

Hatta ihanetinin önüde açıldı denebilirğ ve adına da demokrasi demekle kamuoyunu yanıltmayı başardılarğ

Türk insanı hem Bu gün meclisi ele geçirmiş olan yapay iktidar hemde Türk silahlı kuvvetlerinin başındaki şahıs tarafından aldatıldığ

Burada kavgamdan bir alıntı yaparak..ABğnin bize uygulamak istediği çökertme haraktının nasıl çakıştığını göreceksinizğ

Almanya karşıtı ülkeler, Almanya içinde savaş malzemesi üreten birimlerde bir grev tertip edilmesini planladılar. Grev ile üretim durdurulacak, savaşmakta olan alman ordusu. malzeme ve mühimmat noksanlığı nedeni ile gücünü kaybedecekti..

Almanya bu durum sonunda düşecekğ 

Savaştan mağlup olarak çıkmış olan Almanyağda milli ekonomi yıkılacak, Almanya Enternasyonal sermayenin hakimiyetine geçecek( diğer bir adı ile Siyonist sermayenin) bu Siyonist grup düne kadar Hitler Yahudi yaktı şarkıları söyleyen Yahudiler Almanya ya hakim olacaklardı..

Ve aşağı yukarı hadise planlandığı gibi ve hesaplandığı gibi gerçekleşti..

Bu nasıl oldu bazı Almanların saflığından, Bazılarının da gizli ihanetleri ve alçaklıklarından dolayı gerçekleşecekti.

şimdi Almanların baş mimarı gibi göründükleri AB birliğine biraz irdeleyerek bakarsanız, almanlar sadece bu işte piyon olmaktan öte gidememişlerdir.

Bu hadisenin mimarları bu gün Almanyağda ve diğer Avrupa ülkelerinde yaşayan Siyonist teşkilatının uzmanlarıdır.

Bu oyunda halka henüz tamamlanmamıştırğ

Geriye kalan iki aşamasından bir bölümü Türkiye üzerinde oynan üzallı, Mesut Yılmazlı ve SON Hıristiyan şövalyesi TAYYİB Erdoğanlı bölümüdürğ

Daha ilerisi (BOP) büyük Ortadoğu projesidir..

Siyonist Yahudilerin emellerine hizmet edecek uydu bir Kürt devleti kurulacak devamında ise, Türkiyeğnin büyük bir bölümünü içine alan büyük İsrail devleti yaratılarak, Halka tamamlanmış olacaktırğ.

Böylelikle Siyonist sermaye enerji kaynaklarını da eline geçirmiş olacak..

Yine kavgamdan bir satır

Yahudi milletin derisini yüzüp onu ezerken diğer yandanda ülke içinde karışıklıklar çıkartmak için faaliyet gösteriyordu.

Bu hareketlerde ben Yahudiğnin şeytani kurnazlığından ve hilekarlığından başka bir şey görmüyordum..

Yine kavgamın 193ğncü sayfasında şu soru soruluyordu, Memleket zafer istemiyorsa ozaman ordu neden savaşıyordu.. bu fedakarlıklardan kimlere yarar sağlanacaktığ

Diğer bir yazıda 1983 Mason teşkilatının ana loca toplantısında konuşmalar şöyleydi..

Yıl 1983 ülke : Türkiye 
MASON LOCA TOPLANTISI 

Yüce Musa adına, Tevrat adına, Talmut adına, ulusumuz adına... toplantıyı açtıklarında gündemlerinde çok önemli on konu vardı. 

Ancak gündemin ilk maddesi 'Ermenistan, Türkiye, Asala konusuydu ve bu hepsinden çok daha önemliydi. 

Mason localarının en üst düzeydeki üstadı dünya toplantısının açılış konuşmasında etkili bir şekilde ve konuşması esnasında gözünü kırpmadan, salondaki tüm üyelerin gözlerini tarayarak, kelimelerin üstüne basa basa konuştu. Hemen ilk maddeye geçti. 

Bu konuda konuşacak olan ilk sözcüye 'buyurun söz sizin' dedi. 
Konuşmacı; Teşekkür ederim yüce efendimiz... 

"Milletlerin bütün soyları senin önünde secde edecek. Bütün milletler sana kulluk edecek. Her çeşit mal ve bereket dolu 
evler, budanmış ağaçlar, kendin hiçbir zaman dikmediğin bağlar. Bunları sana veriyorum. Yiyecek ve doyacaksın." Diyerek sözlerine "Talmut'dan etkileyici sözlerle 
başladı. 

KONU BAşLIĞI ERMENİSTAN, TüRKİYE VE ASALA.. 
İlgili ülke Türkiye.. dedikten sonra ; Daha öncesine gidelim. Osmanlı 
İmparatorluğuna. Konuyu 1000 sene öncesinden almak istiyorum. üünkü bu konu çok önemli. Benimle birlikte bu konu üzerinde 618 kişi çalışıyor. Binlerce kaynak, haber, muhbir, ajan kullanıyoruz. En doğru bilgileri bulmak zorundayız. 

Biliyorsunuz ki, menfaatlerimizin devamlılığı, doğru bilgi, doğru kurgu, doğru yöntem, mükemmel karar ve kusursuz uygulamayla mümkündür. 
Bizler asla hata yapamayız. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun kuruluşunu, Orta Asya'dan gelip Bizans'ı ortadan kaldırmalarını yakından takip ettik. 

Atalarımız bu tarihi gelişmelere hiçbir müdahalede bulunmadıkları gibi aksine Osmanlı'yı desteklediler. 

Netice itibariyle, göçebe bir kavmi, ileride istenilen şekilde kullanabilme imkanımız, Bizanslıları kullanmaktan çok daha kolay gibi görünüyordu. 

Nitekim de öyle oldu. Her zamanki gibi ırkımız doğru ve yerinde karar vermişti. 

Alpaslan adındaki Türk liderliğindeki ordular Bizanslıları Anadolu'da yenmiş, tarihin akışı içerisinde ismini Osmanlı olarak değiştirerek İstanbulğu fethetmişler, Bizansğı tarihe gömmüşlerdi. Bir devrin kapanıp, yeni bir devrin başladığı bu büyük fetihten sonra Osmanlı, Türklüğü ve Müslümanlığı Viyana'ya, İspanyağya, Mısır'a, Kırım'a, 
İranğa, bütün Arabistan yarımadasına kadar taşımış, dünyanın en büyük imparatorluğunu kurmuştu. 

Dini kitaplarında Yahudilerden çok sık bahsedilen ve Yahudilere büyük saygı ve hayranlık duyan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun bu zaafı 
atalarımız tarafından mükemmel bir şekilde kullanılmıştı. Kuyumcu, sarraf, hekim, komisyoncu, eczacı, bina ustası, gemi ustası, tüccar, ahçı, muhasebeci, idareci olarak; Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'na sızan ve 
gittikçe nüfuzu artan atalarımız, bu yeni ülkenin bütün ticaretini ele geçirmiş, Osmanlı Devleti'ne borç para verebilecek kadar zenginleşmişler, kutsal kentimiz ve bize yaşamamız emredilen toprakların yeni sahibi Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerinde 
kontrol sağlamışlardı. 

HAREMİN MASON CARİYELERİ.. 
Osmanlıların kendilerine gösterdikleri sevgi, saygı ve hoşgörü sayesinde devletin bütün ticaretini; Ermenileri, Rumları, Cenevizlileri, Venediklileri, Fransızları ve İngilizleri kullanarak tamamen ele geçirmişler, saraya sızarak, vezirleri, padişahları elde etmişler, istediklerim yaptırabilecek konuma gelmişlerdi. Daha da 
ileri giderek, saraya menfaatlerimiz için cariyeler sokmuşlar, hatta bu cariyelerden birini padişahın hanımı yapmışlar, ondan doğan çocuğu, Osmanlı İmparatoru yaparak, Osmanlı genini Yahudi genine çevirmeyi bile başarmışlardı. 

Bilinçli olarak planlanan bu operasyondan sonra dünyanın en büyük gücü olan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun daha da büyümesi durdurulmuş, rüşvet yaygınlaştırılmış, ekonomisi bozulmuş, borçlandırılmaya alıştırılmıştı. Daha sonra, parçalara ayrılarak yutulması kolaylaştırılmış, parçalanamaz denilen bu büyük dev paramparça edilmişti. 

Osmanlığdan sonra kurulan devletlerin temelleri, İsrailğin kurulmasına ve Büyük İsrail Devleti oluşturulmasına uygun olarak atılmıştı. İran, Irak, Suriye, Lübnan, Mısır ve Türkiye ileride kurulacak, İsrail Devleti ve onun hedefi Büyük İsrail Devleti için gerekliydi. 

Bu ülkelerin milliyetçilik akımları, sözüm ona bağımsız ülke olma çabalan bu yüzden atalarımız tarafından desteklendi ve başarıya ulaşmalarına göz yumuldu. 

Bu devletlerden ileride Büyük İsrail Devleti için isteklerde bulunulacaktı. 

İstekler öyle ya da böyle sonunda bir şekilde Gerçekleştirilecekti. Osmanlığdan doğan ülkeler bu amaç doğrultusunda desteklendi. 
Türkiye de bu ülkelerden biriydi. Yeni ülkeler daha ne olup bittiğini anlayamadan yemlerini yutacak, bizlere bağımlı olacak, istediklerimizi yapmaya mecbur kalacaklardı. 

TüRKİYE'NİN YENİ LİDERNİ BİZ üLDüRDüK.. 
Bu arada bazı ihanetlerde yaşandı. Başlangıçta masonluğu kabul eden sonradan sözünden dönen yeni Türkiye'nin lideri, Osmanlı zamanında bile açık ve faaliyette bulunan mason localarına ait dernekleri, kuruluşları 13 Ekim 1937'de kapattı. 

Mason localarımızın mensupları bu yeni ülkede faaliyetlerimizi sürdürememe tehlikesinin eşiğine geldi. İnancımızı ve azmimizi kaybetmedik. Talmut bize ışık verdi; "üeşitli 
aşılar ve suya katılan türlü yabancı maddelerle, bizden olmayanları tımarhanelere atarak ve medeni haklan engelleyerek, onları yok ediniz, tüketiniz". Her akşam yeni 
Türkiye'nin liderine, çok güzel, çok lezzetli mezeler hazırlattık. İçine kimsenin bilmediği kimyasal, kokusuz, renksiz, uzun zamanda etki eden zehirli ilaçlar koydurduk. Bu lideri bir seneden kısa sürede öldürmeye muvaffak olduk. 

Yerine geçen lideri mason yaptık. Bağlılık yemini yaptırdık. Gücümüzü gösterdik. 
Sindirdik. Mason localarımızın derneklerini, kuruluşları yeni baştan açtırıp faaliyete geçirdik. ülkenin bütününde hakimiyeti elimize geçirdik.  
BURADA SORULACAK SORU.

YERİNE GEüEN LİDER KİMDİ?

BAĞLILIK YEMİNİNİ KİME YAPTIRDILAR?

DüşüNCELERİM İSMET PAşA üZERİNDE YOĞUNLAşIYOR.ZATEN TARİH ZAMAN VE ZEMİNDE İSMET PAşAYI İşARET EDİYOR!!!


DAHA SONRASI MENDERES VE BAYAR DüNEMİ
üivi, toplu iğne bile yapamayan bu ülkeye, Avrupa'daki fabrikalarımızda yaptığımız her ürünü yüksek fiyatlarla pazarladık ve sattık. Dünyada değişen politikalara paralel olarak Türkiye'yi çok partili döneme geçirdik. Halkın din duygularını ortaya çıkaran, 
kullanan yeni bir liderle anlaştık.  

MASONLARIN TüRKİYE'YE HEDİYESİ!.. 
Başlangıçta bizden yana olan ve işimize çok yarayan bu adam da bizi aldattı. 

ülkede orduyu kullanarak ihtilal zemini hazırladık. İhtilali gerçekleştirdik. 

Sözünde durmayan, bize ihanet eden bu lideri astırdık. Geçici hükümetlerden sonra uzun süre bize hizmet edecek iyi bir lider bulduk. Bu yeni lider harikaydı. 

Ne söylersek yapıyordu. şimdiye kadar hiç satamadığımız kadar malzemeyi bu yönetimde satma başarısını gösterdik. 

Bu yeni liderin eskiler gibi bize ihanet etmesine engel olmak 
için, devamlı uğraşacağı, üstesinden gelemeyeceği bir sorun gerekliydi. 

Bizler için faydalı, gerektiğinde bu ülkenin boynunu sıkabileceğimiz bir sorun. Sonunda bulduk. 

"Ermeni Sorunu". Tarihin çeşitli bölümlerini değiştirerek Ermeni'leri kışkırttık. 

Dünya basınında konuyu açtık, yaydık, destekledik, abarttık. Ermeni gençlerini Filistin kamplarında "CIA" yardımıyla eğittik. "Asala" adını koyduğumuz bu örgütü eylem yapacak seviyeye getirdik, silah ve patlayıcı konusunda deneyim kazanmalarını sağladık. 

ürgüte ürettiğimiz silah ve malzemeleri sattık, para kazandık. Türkiye'ye sorun hediye ettik. Boğuşsun dursun, oyalansın, kontrolümüzde olsun bize ihtiyaç duysun diye. 

Bütün dünya Ermeni Herinde durup dururken bir öç alma duygusu yarattık. 
Geçmişi değiştirip kaşıyarak kapanmış, iyi olmuş bir yarayı yeniden kanattık. 
Büyük bir enerji kaynağı yarattık. ünemli olan bu enerjiyi kuruluşumuzun menfaatleri için doğru olarak kullanmaktı. Ermeni'lerin Türkiye'den toprak talep etmelerini, nakit para tazminatı istemelerini önerdik. 

Bundaki amacımız, Ermeni'leri toprak sahibi yapmak değildi. Zaten ülkeleri, topraklan vardı. 

Kendi topraklarını bile kullanamıyorlardı. Ermeni'ler adına, Türkiye'den istediğimiz topraklar aslında "Büyük İsrail Devleti"nin ilerde sınırlarını yayacağı topraklardı. 
Biz kendi adımıza şimdilik bu topraklan isteyemezdik. Ermeni'ler istiyordu. Yetiştirdiğimiz, finanse ettiğimiz yan deli Ermeni Asala militanları, çeşitli ülkelerde eylem yaparak Türk'leri öldürmeye 
başladılar. 

TüRKLER üLDüRüLüYORğ 
1973'te ABD Türkiye Büyükelçisi'ni öldürttük. 1975'te Viyana'da Türk Büyükelçisi'ni üldürttük. Avrupa'da bir çok Türk iş yerlerine, turizm bürolarına, hava yolları bürolarına 200'den fazla saldırıyı organize ettik. Her eylemden sonra, "Türk'ler soykırım yaparak 1.5 milyon Ermeni'yi üldürdüler", "Biz Ermeni gençleri Türk'leri öldürerek intikam alıyoruz", "Adaleti yerine getiriyoruz", "Türk'ler tazminat 
ödesin", "Eski Ermenistan topraklarını istiyoruz", "İsteklerimiz yerine gelinceye kadar öldürmeye devam edeceğiz", "Biz Asala'yız" şeklinde slogan atarak seslerini duyuruyorlardı. 

Asala militanlarını bizler de hukuki açıdan koruyorduk. Yarattığımız 
bu güç zamanla kontrolümüzden çıktı. Kendi başlarına karar alarak 1982 senesinde Türkiye, Ankara, Esenboğa Hava Limanı'nda bir katliam Gerçekleştirdiler. 

ünemli bir kardeşimiz bu olayda tesadüfen hayatını kaybetti. 
1983'de Belgrat'ta eylem yaptılar. Sonra da Fransa'da Orly Hava Alanı baskını ile çizmeyi aştılar. 

Kendilerini dev aynasında görmeye başladılar. Bu arada silah ve 
uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı da yaparak gittikçe büyük paralarla oynamaya başladılar. 

Artık bu örgüt kuruluş amacını aşmıştır. 

ASALAğ DAN SONRA PKK... 
İçinde yaşadığımız dünyanın efendisi biziz. Hiçbir kişi, kuruluş, topluluk, ülke bizim koyduğumuz kuralları bozamaz, isteklerimizin dışına çıkamaz. 

Faaliyetlerinde bizim çıkarlarımız olmayan her türlü oluşum durdurulmalı yok edilmelidir. 

Bu örgütü artık durdurmak, ortadan kaldırmak zorundayız. Türkiye'den de bu konuda kendilerine yardım etmemiz için yoğun talepler gelmektedir. 

Avrupa ve Hıristiyan dünyası da bu Eylemleri kınamakta, durdurmamız için bize baskı yapmaktadır. Yüce kurulumuza ben ve 
arkadaşlarımın bu konuda önerileri şunlardır; 1. Ermeni terör örgütü Asala'yı ortadan kaldıralım. 

Bu görevi de Türk'lere verelim. 
Onların taraftarlılığını ve sempatisini yeniden kazanalım. Bizler de böylece hiçbir olaya karışmamış olarak aklanalım. 

2. Böylelikle, silah ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığında çok önemli bir yerde olan Türkiye'deki hak ve menfaatlerimizin devamlılığını sağlarken, tarihi ipek yolu hattında tam bir denetim temin etmiş oluruz. 

3. "Büyük İsrail Devleti" amacımıza hizmet etmek üzere Asala'ya ve Ermeni'lere verdiğimiz bu görevi "Kürt'lere, onların örgütü "PKK"ya devredelim. 

Kürtlerin daha çok kullanabileceğimiz, büyütebileceğimiz amaçlan var. Kürtleri, Türk'lere karşı kullanarak daha faydalı, çok amaçlı hedeflere ulaşabiliriz. 

Netice itibariyle Büyük İsrail Devleti için istediğimiz, amaçladığımız topraklar aynı. 

İleride bizim olacak bu topraklarda şimdiden bir çok baraj yaptırdık. Yaklaşan kuraklıkta bu su imparatoru olacak bölge bizim için çok daha önemli. 

şu anda İsrailğde su bulmak için yapılan sondajlardan elde edilen su ile tarım yapılıyor. 
Bu yöntemle su tükettikçe toprağın altında büyük bolluklar oluşuyor. Bu bolluklar ansızın çökerek büyük tehlikeler doğuruyor. 

Deniz suyundan tarıma elverişli Tatlı su temin etmek mümkün 
olmasına rağmen son derece pahalı. 
Bu şartlarda eninde sonunda Fırat ve Dicle nehirlerine, mevcudiyetimiz için kesinlikle ihtiyacımız var. 

Talmut'a göre de dünyada en son kuruyacak nehirler Dicle ve Fırat. Kürtlerin istediği bölge de, yaşadığı bölge de Dicle ve Fırat nehirlerinin aktığı yerler. Tevrat'ta bildiğiniz gibi şunlar yazıyor; 
"Nil'den Fıratğa kadar olan topraklar senindir. 

Kavmini buralara yerleştir devletini burada kur". ünerilerim kavmimizin selameti için, geleceği için çok önemlidir. 

Kabul edilmesi ve uygulamaya bir an önce başlanması umuduyla saygılarımı sunarımğ'diyerek konuşmasını bitiriyor. 

Teşekkür ederiz Profesör Abraham Levi. 

Neredeyse bütün tarihimizi özetlediniz, hafızalarımızı tazelediniz, değerli bilgiler sundunuz. 
üok memnun oldum. 
üalışmalarınıza lütfen devam edin... Bu konuda söz almak isteyen var mı? 

Amacımız Savaş üıkmasını Sağlamak.. 
Bir şeyler ilave etmek isteyen Profesör Abraham başkandan söz hakkı isteyerek konuşmaya başladı; 'İyi resimde mükemmel an, bir fırça darbesi eksik ile bir fırça darbesi fazla olan 
zaman arasındadır. 

İşte iyi resim o anda durdurulan,dondurulan resimdir. 
Kuruluşumuzun planlan da böyle olmalı bence. Ne bir eksiği olmalı ne de fazlası. 
Tam olmalı. 
Sayın profesör meslektaşıma tamamen katılıyorum. Söyledikleri gerçek. 
üok iyi bir çalışma ürünü. 
üıkarlarımız için birkaç şey eklemek istiyorum. Büyükbabam anlatırdı; "Amacımız Savaş çıkmasını sağlamak; savaş için gerekli, tabanca, tüfek, top, bomba yapmak, 
satmak ve para kazanmak, bu sayede çok zengin olurken insan ırkının budanmasını sağlamak, onları kontrol etmek" derdi. 
Birinci Dünya Savaşını planlayıp savaş çıkardıklarında, silah fabrikalarımız müşterilere mal yetiştiremiyordu. Bütün ülkeler, kişiler, kuruluşlar varlarını yoklarını silaha yatırmışlardı. 

Kinci Dünya Savaşını çıkardığımızda ben silah fabrikamızda çalışan genç bir yöneticiydim. 

Dedem, babam işin başındaydılar. Savaş başlamadan önce aldığımız siparişleri karşılamaya çalışıyorduk. Fabrikalarımızın kapısına Hitler'in askerleri dayandığında bizler çoktan İngiltereğye gitmiştik. 

Orada İngilizlere, Amerikalılara yardım ediyorduk. Bir çok lisan bildiğim için ve Avrupağyı karış karış gezdiğimden beni istihbarat işlerinde kullanıyorlardı. 

Savaşın sonuna doğru 1944 yılında aldığımız bir habere göre Almanlar Baltık Denizi civarında yeni bir silah sistemi üzerinde çalışıyorlardı. Silah uzmanı olarak, benim de içinde bulunduğum özel bir grup, Baltık Denizi'ndeki bu özel araştırma birimine baskın 
yaptık. 

Türkiye'yi Ele geçirmek Zorundayız.. 
Vanner Von Brown'u ve arkadaşlarını, üzerinde çalıştıkları yeni silah sistemi malzemeleri ve dokümanları ile birlikte kaçırmayı, Amerika'ya götürmeyi başardık. 

Kısa bir zaman sonra bu yeni sistemi, geliştirip neticelendirdik. Bu müthiş silahın adı "Atom Bombası" idi. 

Durmak bilmeyen Japon savaşını, iki bomba atarak bitirdik. Bütün dünyayı teslim aldık. 
Bu fırsattan istifade ederek, hazır dünyayı sindirmişken, bir oldu bittiye 
getirip, 1948'de İsrailği kurduk. Hiç kimse sesini çıkaramadı. Atom bombasının gücü dünyayı susturmuştu. 

Savaş yaralarını sarmakla meşgul ülkeler bize karşı koyamadılar. Büyük İsrail Devleti'ni kurmak için Iran, Irak, Suriye, Türkiye, Lübnan, ürdün ve Mısır'ı bitirmek, tüketmek, ele geçirmek zorundayız. 

Bu kaçınılmazdır. 

Yapılan ve yapılacak olan faaliyetlerimizde öncelik, Büyük İsrail Devleti'nin kurulması projesinde olmalıdır. 

Bizler şimdiye kadar hiçbir oyunu kaybetmedik ve asla kaybetmeyeceğiz. üünkü bizler Yahudi'yiz, Mason'uz... 
Teşekkür ederimğ'  

BURAYA KADAR OKUDUĞUNUZ 1983 Mason teşkilatının ana loca toplantısından bazı bölümlerdi..



Yukarda anlatıldığı gibi.bu teşkilat dünya üzerinde,hala ciddi şekilde etkilidir.

şu anda ülke üç gruba ayrılmış durumdağ

Birinci grup ülkenin felakete sürüklenişini üzülerek seyrediyor Türk ve milli olan gruptur..

Günü geldiğinde harekete geçmeyi bekliyor denebilir.

İkinci grup hadiseye dinsel açıdan yaklaşıyor,bunların bir kısmı dini kamuflaj olarak kullanıp ihanetine maske olarak tutuyor.

Diğer kısmı saf dürüstçe islamın bu işe çözüm olabileceği penceresinen bakıyor..

üyle veya böyle ikiside bu ülkeye bu vatana zarar veriyor..

Diğer grup ise semaye sınıfıdır bunların Milli olduğunu düşünmek bile abesle iştigaldir..

ürnek verirsek bir koç grubnun milliolduğunu düşünmekğ

Kurbağa da yerde sekiypor diye bu kargadır demek kadr yanlış ve aldatıcıdır.

Türk milleti milli snayisini kuramamışken elde olanalarda, Türk düşmanalarına ğAKPğ TARAFINDAN üZELLEşTİRİLME ADI ALTINDA PEşKEş üEKİLMİşTİRğ

28 şubat'ın gözde askerlerinden Osman üzbek Paşa, İsrail'in GAP planları ile ilgili şunları söylemişti: "Türkiye'de yabancılar yalnız toprak satın almıyorlar. şu anda 200'e yakın büyük holding seviyesinde şirket Dünya Bankası'nın da güdümüyle yabancı şirketlerin kontrolüne geçiyor. Bu da aynı senaryonun bir parçasıdır. Bu da çok tehlikeli bir gelişmedir. Bankalar gitti, şirketler gitti şimdi topraklarımız da gidiyor artık bunun sonucunu tahmin etmek zor olmasa gerek. Kürtlerle İsrail'in ilişkilerini dikkate aldığınızda İsrail'in toprak alımları ve Kürt birisinin Su İşleri Bakanı olması zaten BOP'ta da ABD'nin sadece enerji kaynaklarına değil, bölgedeki bütün yeraltı ve yerüstü kaynaklarına yani sulara da göz dikmiş durumda olduğunu görüyoruz. Bütün bunları ve emellerini gizlemek için İsrail'i ortaya koyuyor. İsrail de Türk şirketlerini kullanıyor. Ayrıca benim kulağıma Diyarbakır bölgesinde de toprak alımları olduğu yönünde duyumlar geldi. Kısaca bütün bunlar ABD'nin BOP planı ile ilgilidir."

Geçmişe bakacak olursak toprak kayıplarımız Osmanlı'dan beri son 300 yılda savaşlarda kaybedilenlerle kısıtlı değildi. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun yıkılış süreci, 1856'da Islahat Fermanı ile yabancılara gayrimenkul edinme hakkı vermekle hızlandı. Daha sonra yapılan bir dizi yasal düzenlemeyle Osmanlı arazilerinin küçümsenemeyecek bir kısmı yabancıların eline geçti. 2 Ekim 1914'te çıkarılan bir kanunla bütün eski antlaşmalara dayanan ve yabancılara tanınan mali, idari ve adli imtiyazlar kaldırılmıştı. 18 Mart 1924 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren "Köy Kanunu" ile de yabancıların köy sınırları içinde taşınmaz mal edinmesi yasaklandı.

İsrail Devleti'nin de 1948 öncesinde bu şekilde toprak satın alma yolunu izleyerek temellerinin atıldığı unutulmamalı.19 Temmuz 2003'te AB'nin isteği ile Ecevit - Bahçeli ikilisi tarafından çıkarılan 4916 Sayılı Yasa'yla yabancıların mülk edinmesine izin verildi. Başlangıçta daha çok GAP bölgesinde görülen bu satışların giderek ülkenin tamamına yayıldığı görüldü. Toplam 500 bin dönüm civarındaki arazilerin asıl sahiplerinin İsrailli olduğu belirtiliyor. 

Tabii bunlar yabancıya satış olarak yansımıyor. Arazi satın alma operasyonu ağırlıklı olarak Fırat ve Dicle havzalarını kapsıyor. Adıyaman, Batman, Diyarbakır, Gaziantep, Kilis, Mardin, Siirt, şanlıurfa ve şırnak hedefteki iller. Tapu ve Kadastro'da kayıtlı gerçek arazi ve emlak alımında bulunanlar şunlar: Yunanlılar: 14 bin 449 kişiye 4615 dekar, 

Almanlar: 11 bin 985 kişiye 6 bin 700 dekar, İngilizler: 5577 kişiye 2 bin 805 dekar,

Suriyeliler: 12 bin 481 kişiye 253 bin 440 dekar, Fransızlar: 16 bin 451 kişiye 473 bin dekar, Avusturyalılar: 9 bin 761 kişiye 9 bin 600 dekar, Hollandalılar: 7 bin 90 kişiye 6 bin 870 dekar, ABD'liler: 31 bin 267 kişiye 74 bin 523 dekar, İsrailliler: 38 bin 405 kişiye 114 bin 780 dekar.. 

27 Mayıs 2004 tarihi itibarıyla yabancıların eline geçen toplam arazi 323.737.215 metrekaredir. 

İngilizler Didim'de 4000, Fethiye'de ise 3000 civarında ev ve arsa satın almışlar. Alanya'da ev sahibi olan Alman sayısı ise 7 bini çoktan geçmiş durumda. ABD'li ve İsrailli oldukları iddia edilen yabancıların yüksek miktar paralarla geldikleri köylerde, köylülere kimi belgeleri imzalattırarak para dağıttıkları, toprakların mülkiyetini kontrollerine alırken bu paralarla asıl mülk sahiplerini ise işçi statüsüne indirdikleri iddiaları var.

YUKARIDAKİ VERİLER OSMAN üZBEK PAşA TARAFINDAN HAZIRLANMIşTIRğ Kin ve intikam duyguları bitmek bilmeyen Haçlılar, Türk insanını kıstırmak için binlerce yıl beklemiş binlerce yol denemiştir..

İçerde kendilerine uşak olarak yetiştirdikleri kişiler ve onların itleri ile ülkenin atını oymaya çalışmaktadırlar.

Kim bu onların itleri basın ve yayın kuruluşlarından birçoklarığ Bazı siyasetçiler bazı iş adamı geçinen zevatğ

Bu hadisenin geriye kalan tek çözümü milli olduklarına inanılan unsurların bir araya toplanarak hareket etmesini sağlamaktırğ

Bunun için önce bir kampanya başlatılmalı, bu kampanyanın içeriği kesinlikle yerli malı kullanma ile başlamalı Türkçeye sokulan yabancı kelimeler kullanılmamalı, ilk okul sıralarından milli refleks verilerek gelinmeli bunun içinse şu an mevcut olan milli eğitim sistemi değiştirilip Kürtçü ve Yahudi maskaralarının elinden kurtarılmalıdır. 

Mehmet Dalmaz Devam edecek

----------

